# Did I miss something with Awesome?



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Their forum is locked ,did I miss something?


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Their forum is locked ,did I miss something?


I have been wondering the same thing.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

They have a forum?


----------

